# ORF RAW files and LR5.6



## Souwalker (Jul 27, 2015)

Hi

I am moving over from the Canon 70D to Olympus OMD 5 Mark 2 soon and wonder whether LR5.6 reads the Olympus RAW files ok? I tired reading around diff sights but I did not see a clear indication that it did unless I move to LR CC?
Many thanks


----------



## Souwalker (Jul 27, 2015)

Oops wrong section. Admin can you please move this to Lightroom?
Thanks


----------



## Ian.B (Jul 27, 2015)

I don't have any dramas with EM1 files ...... I do use DNG


----------



## wirrah (Jul 27, 2015)

I've been importing ORF from my E1 for several years without issues. How that holds up with later Olympus cameras I'm not sure though.

Greg


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jul 27, 2015)

You'll need to upgrade to LRCC/6 in order to process the proprietary ORF raw files from the OMD E5 II. If you don't wish to upgrade and want to carry on with LR5 then you can use the free Adobe DNG Converter to convert those raw files to DNG which LR5 will then process.


----------



## Souwalker (Jul 27, 2015)

Thanks Jim. I will search adobe's site for lR6. My daughter needs to upgrade too and she had a student license for LR5. Adobe's site is so hard to find the student upgrade to v6.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jul 27, 2015)

AFAIK there isn't a separate student upgrade, but you could double check on chat http://adobe.ly/yxj0t6


----------



## Ian.B (Jul 28, 2015)

Victoria Bampton said:


> AFAIK there isn't a separate student upgrade, but you could double check on chat http://adobe.ly/yxj0t6



maybe Adobe has released there seems to be more student versions then there are students


----------

